# What does NAPARC do?



## jwright82 (Aug 10, 2015)

I was thinking just the other day just what does NAPARC do every year? I know what my denomination does but it doesn't seem like NAPARC has minutes or reports. Does anyone know?


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2015)

They have meetings. Next one is November 10-12, 2015 in Quebec City. 

Last one was in Ontario. Here are the minutes from that one:
http://www.naparc.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Minutes-of-the-40th-2014-Meeting-of-NAPARC.pdf

Stated purposes:


Facilitate discussion and consultation between member bodies on those issues and problems which divide them as well as on those which they face in common and by the sharing of insights “communicate advantages to one another” (Institutes IV, 2, 1).
Promote the appointment of joint committees to study matters of common interest and concern.
Exercise mutual concern in the perpetuation, retention, and propagation of the Reformed faith.
Promote cooperation wherever possible and feasible on the local and denominational level in such areas as missions, relief efforts, Christian schools, and church education.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 10, 2015)

It as through NAPARC meetings that the ARP/RPCNA concurrent Synod came to fruition.


----------



## Jake (Aug 11, 2015)

On NAPARC's home page, click the "Archives" link, and you will find meeting notes of every year since they were started in 1975:

http://www.naparc.org/downloads/archives/


----------

